# Contractor reccomendation : Install cricket...



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Upon getting a bid for the siding repair on this house we're purchasing, one of the contractors (aside from giving us an 83,000 dollar bid for siding) recommends installing a cricket at the butterfly joint in the roofs. (garage roof eave tied into house roof eave to create a covered walkway into the house.

Can someone explain to me what a 'cricket' is and how one would 'install' one and if it is even a DIY project?

Thanks,

-Alan


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

83,000 dollars is a lot of siding, The only cricket I am familiar with in roofing is where the slope of the roof meets an obstruction like a chimney they build a small structure from the chimney to the roof to keep water from getting trapped behind chimney. there may be other kinds of crickets but I am not a roofer or nailbanger


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Chimney cricket:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Sometimes called a 'saddle'.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Basically it's to keep water from sitting on the back side of the chimney then?

They must be custom made then i'm assuming?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, to keep water, leaves, snow & other debris from building up
This prevents leaks
Each one is is custom made for the chimney - as far as I know


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

thats a nice cricket- yours dave?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No, not mine - off the web


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

My 'butterfly joint' is probably 30' long at least. :huh:

I'm assuming something like this will have to be made out of lumber. Is this something a roofer would do, or better to hire a contractor to frame it and then get a roofer to come in after?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

Depending on the skill of the roofer, he may be able to frame it on and do both. However, if it is large, I would hire a carpenter to do the framing and a roofer to do the roofing.


----------

